# CAHSR November Update Report



## leemell (Nov 15, 2014)

CHSRA has released the biennial update report. It has everything you wanted to know or not on the California High Speed Rail Project. ^_^


----------



## Tokkyu40 (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks for posting. At 56 pages I'll have to get a little more time before I dig into it.
It should be good.


----------

